# I fell off the wagon!!



## E.T. (21/3/16)

Quit the cigs in December with 2 trusty Ijust 2's, went camping this lovely long weekend in Greyton, packed extra coils charger ,back up batteries butt.............. Forgot my all my juice!!!!

Smoked 2 packs of cigs and damn they taste like shyte.

Moral of this shitty post, when vaping to quit smoking, pack properly, invest in man purse or prepare to fail!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (21/3/16)

Oh dear, that's sad. 
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## E.T. (21/3/16)

DaveH said:


> Oh dear, that's sad.
> Dave


Yep now have to start all over again,so tomorrow new mod plus tons of juice so i wont have money for smokes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## shaunnadan (21/3/16)

Hey buddy 

Don't beat yourself up for falling. Just take it as a life lesson and put it behind you.

Best of luck on your "new" vaping journey

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (21/3/16)

yep, its a hard lesson to learn. you gotta have backups of everything, so that theres never a reason to look back at stinkies. 

Juice is a tough one, it can be quite an investment to build up a good stock pile. but well worth it. 

Ever since I started vaping, I've been carrying a bag around with me, makes it easier to not forget stuff, has rebuildable supplies, stock coils, and i always make sure it has juice in it, incase i need to pick up and go in a hurry. batteries too!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (21/3/16)

I feel for you. I did this exact same thing early in my vaping career - forgot the juice on a camping trip. Trust me, it is a gaff you will make only once.

So you've smoked 2 packs more than you wanted to in your life. I don't know about you, but for me that is a negligible increase. What I can't take back is the thousands of packs I smoked prior to vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Viper_SA (21/3/16)

It happens bud, don't beat yourself up. I fell off the wagon 7 months in. At a farewell party. My friend's battery died, I only bad one mod and people complained about the clouds. Was running 0.2 Ohm that day. Took a stinky and that was that. Still struggling today, lol. I only smoke at home, never at work or in the car. Working up the courage to go stone cold again, but it's hard. I know it's bad for me, on weekends I over-indulge and can feel it in my throat and sinuses, but still I do it. Still, I count the ones I don't smoke, still will much better than not Vaping at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/16)

Sorry to hear about that @E.T. 
Bad luck you forgot the juices
Its not like you gave in to the stinkies though - if you had your juices I bet you would not have smoked

Get back on the vaping wagon and stay on!

Expecting to see your post of the mod and new juice soon!!


----------

